# Das Mädchen aus Deutschland



## chris-73

Hola, mi pregunta es la siguiente: he hecho una redacción sobre Anna Frank y he empezado poniendo esto como título, con lo cual toda la redacción la he hecho en base a que Mädchen es neutro y siempre que hablo de ella decía es (es ist in Frankfurt geboren, sein Vater hat ihm ein Tagebuch gegeben...)  y así en toda la redacción. Mi pregunta es si está bien hecho o por el contrario como Anna era femenino debería haber puesto sie ist in Frankfurt geboren, Ihre Vater hat ihr ein Tagebuch gegeben. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Sowka

Hola chris-73 

¡Bienvenid@ al foro! 

Es una pregunta interesante. Normalmente, yo diría "sie". Es un poco más fácil si combinas el pronombre con el nombre, por ejemplo:

"Anne Frank war ein Mädchen aus Deutschland. (...) Anne musste mit ihrer Familie nach Amsterdam ziehen, und ihr Vater gab ihr ein Tagebuch".

Ya hay un hilo sobre este tema en el foro alemán: Das unnatürliche Mädchen.


----------



## chris-73

Danke!!!!!!


----------



## crimsonsmirk

A mi me suena un poco raro e incluso anticuado (como en los cuentos de hadas) utilizar el pronombre neutral todo el tiempo. Yo diría "sie" y su nombre, como ha sugerido Sowka, mucho más.


----------



## chris-73

crimsonsmirk said:


> A mi me suena un poco raro e incluso anticuado (como en los cuentos de hadas) utilizar el pronombre neutral todo el tiempo. Yo diría "sie" y su nombre, como ha sugerido Sowka, mucho más.



El caso es que yo no podía poner el nombre de la persona de la que estaba hablando ya que era una especie de adivinanza. La redacción consistía en hacer la biografía de alguien sin poner de quien hablábamos y los compañeros adivinarlo. Yo decidí hacerlo sobre Anna Frank pero no podía poner el nombre explícitamente. Al final opté por hablar en todo momento como sie. Hablé con la profesora y me dijo que mädchen se considera hasta los 7-8 años. Con lo cual hasta esa edad se utilizaría el neutro y a partir de ahí ya sí utilizar sie. Duda aclarada y así si alguien tiene una duda parecida ya sabe cómo hacerlo. Gracias por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## crimsonsmirk

Me alegra que hayas encontrado una solución para ti.

A propósito, es AnnE Frank.


----------



## chris-73

Lo tendré en cuenta. Viele Dank!!!


----------

